
Twitter Is Battling An Army Of Fake Accounts Run By A Bot-Master In Las Vegas - uladzislau
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Twitter-Is-Battling-An-Army-Of-Fake-Accounts-Run-5010316.php
======
PaulHoule
That must be my old boss...

